# Fiddlehead and Feta Quiche



## grumblebee (Jun 27, 2006)

I finally used up a package of frozen fiddleheads that I bought at the grocery store a couple weeks ago. I didnt want to eat them plain (as in steamed with butter, as per usual) so I decided to make something different with them - a quiche! 

*Ingredients:*
1 frozen or prepared pie crust
1/2 cup fiddleheads
1/2 cup chopped asparagus
1/2 cup feta, crumbled
3 eggs
1 cup milk or half and half
salt and pepper to taste
1 Tbsp fresh basil
1 Tbsp fresh dill

*Method:*
Prepare the pie shell according to directions. Gently steam the fiddleheads and asparagus. Arrange evenly in pie shell and sprinkle with feta. Mix together the remaining ingredients and pour over the vegetables. Bake at 375 for 25-35 minutes. Let sit for 5 minutes before serving.

Yummmmmmy.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks very nice. Reminds me of a similar dish I had in Alsace a couple of years ago.


----------



## grumblebee (Jun 27, 2006)

^^ Thanks. 

It sure was tasty... will probably make it again.


----------

